# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية > شؤون الطلبة >  ساعدوووووووووووووووني ارجووووووووكم

## شذى الياسمين

هل عانيتم من الظلم ؟؟
هل احسستم بالوحدة ؟؟
هل شعرتم بالملل ؟؟
هل اصبتم بالكآبة؟؟
هل ................؟؟
هل..................؟؟
هل جننتم بسب مادة ؟؟
انها ال++C افقدتني التوازن اضاعت عقلي مني 
ادرس و ادرس و انام على الكتاب في النهاية احصل على 8 في ال FIRST و بعد (دفشة ) 10في الثاني 
ارجووووووووووووووووكم ماذا افعل انا ادرس على نفقتي الخاصة يعني اذا رسبت لازم ادفع 105 مرة تانية غير ال650 دينار رسوم الفصل القادو و غير ال 102 رسوم الLAP TOP جننتني ال ++C :SnipeR (98): 
ماذا افعل ارجوكم  :SnipeR (74): مع العلم اني في المواد الاخرى من الناجحين و الناجحين بجدارة .........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## غسان

_اهلا شذى الياسمين .._

_ال ++c .._ 
_الله بعينك ادرسي عليها منيح .. واكيد  رح تنجحي فيها .._
_  وركزي على مادة الفاينل بتوقع انها عن الكلاسيس ..._ 
_واي شي بنقدر نعمله احنا جاهزين .._
_وتوكلي على الله .._

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

صراحه انا ما الي بالسي

لكن شاعر بشعورك ، عادي ولا يهمك ، في كثير مواد كانت تعقدنا و كنا انحس انه مستحيل نفهمها 

بشدة حيل كل اشي بمشي ، و بتصيري تحكي كان في ماده معقديتني اسمها سي

----------


## saousana

يا بنتي والله السي حلوة مادة بتجنن 
كلها نعومة ورقة  :Db465236ff: 
بس الاسئلة بدها تركيز وترجعي على المتغيرات اكتر من مرة 
ما الك الا حد نيرد فيها يدرسك اياه 
والله معك واللي بتقدر عليه احنا بالخدمة  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

لا السي سهله كثيييييييييييييير بس لانها اول ماده برمجه بكون الواحد بعده مش متعود ع اسلوب التفكير

----------


## Shift

هههههههههههههههه فكرتيني والله
انا عندي عقده من الاقتصاد 
ما بطلع سنه ناجح فيه زي الناس كدا 
مره رسبت في سنه تانيه جامعه 
كان معايا خمس مواد من بينهم 3 اقتصاد 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله يعينك
اوحش ما في الموضوع انك تدفع من فلوسك 
ههههههههههههه

----------


## عُبادة

> لا السي سهله كثيييييييييييييير بس لانها اول ماده برمجه بكون الواحد بعده مش متعود ع اسلوب التفكير


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شذى المادة سهلة هي بدها دراسة اكيد وتركيز انا اخذتها مش لحالها اخذتها مع مادة كويك بيسك يعني لغات برمجة 

ادرسي توكلي عالله الله بيسرها اذا بدك اي اشي سؤال او استفسر انا جاهز بالخدمة .

لا تستحي طيب 

 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## عُبادة

> يا بنتي والله السي حلوة مادة بتجنن 
> كلها نعومة ورقة 
> بس الاسئلة بدها تركيز وترجعي على المتغيرات اكتر من مرة 
> ما الك الا حد نيرد فيها يدرسك اياه 
> والله معك واللي بتقدر عليه احنا بالخدمة


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اذا بدك اخوي نيرد سي من دون ما يدرس عليها نزلها 91 وعندو اسلوب رائع للتفهيم .... هو سنة رابعة علم حاسوب بدك اي مساعدة منو ما في مشكلة ...وبالتوفيق

----------


## khaled aljonidee

ان شاء الله بجربها عالثاني :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

بعرف شي عنها
بس واقع خبرتي فيها :Icon31: 
ظلك حلي
يعني لو تقعدي طول اليوم تجربي بكون كويس
هيك بعرف 
ما بعرف 
جربي

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

والله يا شذى انا لسه ما اخدتها .... بس ركزي واتوكلي ع الله....وما في اشي مستحيل
واتمنالك التوفيق

----------


## شذى الياسمين

جزيل الشكر لكل من ساعدني و اهتم بالموضوع او حتى مجرد قراءته دون رد
اكرررررررررررررررر شكري لكم و انا جاهزة اذا اي شخص محتاج لاي مساعدة ....
شكرا .... شكرا ... شكرا

----------

